# MySQL and c++



## Johnny2Bad (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,
What is the difference between the mysql++ port and the mysqlcppapi port? Apart from the fact mysql++ will NOT compile on AMD64. 

Thanking you in advance,
Jonathan.


----------



## draco003 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello Jonathan,

The mysqlcppapi package description on the FreeBSD Ports website says:



> mysqlcppapi is a C++ wrapper for the MySQL C API library.
> 
> It is a branch of the MySql++ project, but it has diverged significantly for
> the following reasons:
> ...



databases/mysqlcppapi

Hope that helps buddy 

draco


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Draco, and for some reason I did get mysql++ to compile on AMD 64. So it's all systems go!

Cheers,
Jonathan.


----------



## draco003 (Sep 15, 2011)

You welcome Jonathan ^^

Glad to know it's working.

Regards,
Draco


----------

